# Lowrance mark 5x oder mark 5x pro??????



## Juan_Eliaz (20. März 2010)

Petri!
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Echolot zum Driftangeln. Da ich nicht zu viel Geld ausgeben will, bin ich bei dem Lowrance mark 5x bzw. pro hängen geblieben... Benutzen werde ich es lediglich in Tiefen bis 15m. 
Das mark 5x unterscheidet sich ja nur hinsichtlich der Leistung (anstatt 1600 2400 Watt) und im Sendewinkel. Ist die Leistung nicht eigentlich nur notwendig, um auf mehr Tiefe bzw einen größeren Sendebereich zu kommen? Reicht das mark 5x aus oder soll ich besser das mark 5x pro kaufen?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (20. März 2010)

*AW: Lowrance mark 5x oder mark 5x pro??????*

Das Mark x Pro ist das Doppel Frequenz oder nicht??
Also umschaltbar von 200 auf 80 irgendwas Herz...
Somit kannst du von ca 15° Sendewinkel auf 35° umstellen.
Das wiederum bringt dir beim Einsatz im Flachwasser enorme Vorteile da du wesentlich mehr "Strecke" auf deinem Echo gleichzeitig ableuchtest...
ICH würde immer wieder zu einem DF Gerät greifen...

Greettz



Mirco


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (20. März 2010)

*AW: Lowrance mark 5x oder mark 5x pro??????*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Das Mark x Pro ist das Doppel Frequenz oder nicht??
> Also umschaltbar von 200 auf 80 irgendwas Herz...
> Somit kannst du von ca 15° Sendewinkel auf 35° umstellen.
> Das wiederum bringt dir beim Einsatz im Flachwasser enorme Vorteile da du wesentlich mehr "Strecke" auf deinem Echo gleichzeitig ableuchtest...
> ...


 

Die Sendewinkel beim Mark-5 Pro sind 60° und 120° und nicht 12° und 35°!!!

Ein 12°/35°-Sendewinkel ist im Flachwasser eher nicht zu empfehlen.

So richtig hast Du Dich mit dem Thema Echolote aber noch nicht beschäftigt, oder? Erläutere doch mal die Vorteile eines "DF"-Gerätes im Flachwasser...bin mal gespannt.


Die Sendeleistung ist nicht nur für die Tiefe bedeutsam. Je mehr Sendeleistung man hat, desto mehr Details können auch angezeigt werden.


----------



## Dirk_001 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Lowrance mark 5x oder mark 5x pro??????*

Hallo Juan oder Eliaz ?
egal :q
Bei geringen Tiefen wie bei dir ist die Pro Version ein Muss !
Die gibt dir 120° Abdeckung. Lote für grosse Tiefen wie in Norwegen leuchten mit einem 35° Winkel nach unten... macht da ja auch Sinn, weil der Sendekegel bis er unten bei 200m oder mehr ist recht gross ist.
Mal so gesagt... bei 2400W Spitzenleistung und 35° hast du eine bessere Auflösung von dem was unter dir ist, aber wenn du die 2400W dann auf 120° aufteilst wird die Auflösung dementsprechend geringer weil die Leistung gefächert wird dabei leidet dann die Tiefendurchdringung.
Also für flachere Gewässer bist du mit einem 83/200kHz Geber immer gut beraten... das wäre in deinem Fall die Pro Version #h
Je mehr Leistung desto mehr Auflösung... ist wie bei Stereoanlagen, mehr Watt desto lauter und besser zu hören Der breitere Sendekegel ist mit Surround Sound zu vergeichen.. mehr Sound Volumen aber bei geringerer Lautstärke.
Ich würde mir das Mark 5 Pro kaufen oder wenn die Portokasse das hergibt das Elite 5.

Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## Juan_Eliaz (21. März 2010)

*AW: Lowrance mark 5x oder mark 5x pro??????*

Danke! Hat mir echt geholfen!

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Willi90 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Lowrance mark 5x oder mark 5x pro??????*

*Thema nochmals aufrollt*



Dirk_001 schrieb:


> Hallo Juan oder Eliaz ?
> egal :q
> Bei geringen Tiefen wie bei dir ist die Pro Version ein Muss !
> Die gibt dir 120° Abdeckung. Lote für grosse Tiefen wie in Norwegen leuchten mit einem 35° Winkel nach unten... macht da ja auch Sinn, weil der Sendekegel bis er unten bei 200m oder mehr ist recht gross ist.


 

Was meinst Du genau mit "geringer Tiefe"?  Ich fische am Bodensee meistens bis max. 50m Wassertiefe. 

Ich stehe im Momment grad bloß vor der gleichen Frage, nur das die "DSI-Variante" für mich evtl. ebenfalls in Frage kommen würde.


----------



## Willi90 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Lowrance mark 5x oder mark 5x pro??????*



divefreak schrieb:


> DSI ist für Bodenstructur, also kein Fishfinder im klassischen Sinn!


 
Du meinst also, zum Angeln wäre wenn überhaupt ein kombigerät Sinnvoll?


----------



## Ellipse (28. März 2012)

*AW: Lowrance mark 5x oder mark 5x pro??????*

Hallo!
Wißt ihr wo es das Mark 5X momentan am günstigsten gibt?


----------



## Zander1978 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Lowrance mark 5x oder mark 5x pro??????*

die Günstigsten Geräte findest du bei ebay )


----------



## ZanderSeifi (28. März 2012)

*AW: Lowrance mark 5x oder mark 5x pro??????*

Habe meins auch von Ebay  Mark 5xpro für 214€ mit Versand


----------



## Fordfan (29. März 2012)

*AW: Lowrance mark 5x oder mark 5x pro??????*



Zander1978 schrieb:


> die Günstigsten Geräte findest du bei ebay )


 
#d Falsch...günstiger ist immer noch außerhalb Ebay (ohne Ebay).

Händler bieten doch Ihre Geräte nicht billiger auf Ebay an,
wenn da noch zusätzliche Gebühren anfallen! 

René


----------



## Murcho (29. März 2012)

*AW: Lowrance mark 5x oder mark 5x pro??????*

Also auf Ebay gibbet nix wirklich günstiges was nach Echolot aussieht. Jedoch sind Batterien und Ladegeräte da relativ erschwinglich(12V,7AH + geregeltes Ladegerät = 35 €)

Habe mir nen mark 5 x pro bestellt. 
Im dem Shop gabs 10% Neukundenrabatt. Hat dann inkl. Tasche, Koffer, Geberstange und Versand knapp 250€ gekostet. Ohne Zubehör wären da dann 195 inkl Versand für das mark 5pro fällig. Das Reguläre ist ca. 20€ günstiger.

Hier der Link: http://www.angeln-shop.de

Grüße Murcho


----------



## Willi90 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Lowrance mark 5x oder mark 5x pro??????*

@ Murcho... nur her mit dem Link  Bin auch grad auf der suche wos am günstigsten ist.


----------



## strubel0815 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Lowrance mark 5x oder mark 5x pro??????*

Ich auch bitte! ;-)


----------



## oemer (9. April 2012)

*AW: Lowrance mark 5x oder mark 5x pro??????*

ich  hätte den link auch gerne


----------



## fishing-wast (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lowrance mark 5x oder mark 5x pro??????*

Hallo!!!
Schaut auf "bootsmotoren4you.de"
Hab bisher keine günstigere Seite gefunden!
Petri Heil


----------



## Murcho (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lowrance mark 5x oder mark 5x pro??????*

229€ für das MArk 5x pro ohne alles.
Günstig ist das nicht!;+


----------



## seppel007 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Lowrance mark 5x oder mark 5x pro??????*

Guckt mal hier: http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...nce-Mark-5x-Pro-83-200-kHz-Echolot--2064.html

Und für Neukunden gibts noch 10 % Rabatt. Siehe http://www.angel-schlageter.de/shopnews.php?news_id=288 

Versandkostenfrei !


----------



## Wakkabound (23. September 2012)

*AW: Lowrance mark 5x oder mark 5x pro??????*

Schaut bei amazon.de nach - da hab ich mein 5X Pro für 135,- mit Akku und Ladegerät und Versand insgesamt für 170,- Euro bekommen.
Günstiger geht´s glaube ich wirklich nicht....


----------



## carphunter386 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Lowrance mark 5x oder mark 5x pro??????*

Würde mal gerne ne andere Frage loswerden :

Hab das Mrk 5 x DSI .
Dabei ist ein kleines Zusatzkabel mit einem DSI Filter.
Hat jemand ne Ahnung wie das ganze angeschlossen wird?
Hab es einfach zwischen Stromversorgung und Echo gepackt,weiß bis heute aber ned ob das richtig ist.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand das selbe Echo und kennt das Kabel und weiß wo es hingehört ?

Vielen Dank


----------

